
How "Why Startups Fail" Fails - naish
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1047-how-why-startups-fail-fails
======
rokhayakebe
Every one comes up with reasons why startups fail/succeed. I still do not
believe there is a set of reasons why businesses fail. Idea, ability to
execute, great engineering team and the rest are just opinions.There is no way
to tell what will/will not succeed. You can only weight opportunity vs risk
and there are so many other factors that make the equation much more complex
that the only only way to know what will or will not make it is to actually
take the journey. Just do it.

